# Hop Info



## Tom (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a PDF on hops. 

View attachment HGA Variety Manual - English (updated March 2011).pdf


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2011)

Great info Tom, is this the place you get all your grains from?


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Great info Tom, is this the place you get all your grains from?



No. 

This is where we get bulk hop buys.

In less than 12 hours we got 42#'s of hops ordered in 1# bags.

2 weeks ago we got 5-6 11# bags ordered in a day.

BTW we just ordered 2 TONS of grain (2 pallets)


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2011)

You guys sure can drink!!! Its basically just me with a guest once in awhile so my stuff lasts a long time.


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2011)

Yea we are 140+ strong in 14 months. We have 70 brewers for National Homebrew Day. We tend to be able to get great prices on almost anything brew related.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 14, 2013)

Tom,
I know that this is an old post, but can you make any recommendations on bulk hops? There are 4 of us that would like to order a few lbs of various varieties.
Thanks!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks for this post.. very informative!!


----------

